# What Color Is This Yearling



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know much about colors. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm, brown? Or bay?


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not sure the pictures show the color too accurately. He was listed as gray by the BLM at the adoption.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Bay or brown at this point. Need better close up photos, but it does look like he does have sporadic white hair on his face, backs of his ears and the front of his hocks in the 2nd photo look like they may have some also. Being a yearling he very well could be greying out.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

sherkad25 said:


> I'm not sure the pictures show the color too accurately. He was listed as gray by the BLM at the adoption.


Is he a horse you own, or one you are considering adopting?

It's hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like he might have some graying out on his face and perhaps they know one of his parents are gray, so they suspect he will go gray. Right now he appears to be a bay or brown.

As a side note, I can't say for sure from the pictures, but he looks like he might potentially have a club foot on his left hind. Something worth keeping in mind if you are considering adopting him.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like he could very well be a gray to me!

My gray yearling looks almost identical except he's darker. But he's got the white hairs on his face and sprinkling on the body as well- very similar to the one you posted pictures of.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would probably call him a brown that is graying out. He looks like a cute little guy. If you are adopting, I would love to see some more pictures of him .


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all for your help. SMROBS... here's a picture we took with our cell phone at the adoption. The filly next to him looked just like him except she had a blaze on her face. We just about came home with both of them, but I got a grip on myself. The only other pictures we have right now have me in them and that screws up everything. Thanks again.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks bay going grey but the lighting isn't great either.


----------

